# Making paneer?



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone have a recipe?


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

It's just lemon juice soft cheese

Recipe:

http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/10/4/18157/6450


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

I made my first batch and it's draining now. Did I ever get a lot!


----------

